# Covering gray hair



## Lil_Claude (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, i am only twenty three and i have noticed that i have ALOT of gray hair. I stopped coloring my hair sometime back, and didnt' want to color it again, but now it seems that i have too. I have black hair do you think a semi permanent hair color would work? or do i have to go for permanent?


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 9, 2005)

Clairol Nice N Easy is said to work quite well at covering gray. Were you getting your hair colored professionally or doing it yourself?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 9, 2005)

I would try a semi first. It's probably all you need to blend the grey away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm if you have black hair, then maybe you can also try to use amla powder. This is used for preventing grey hair and to darken it. Also I don`t know if you know Swarchkopf, but this brand has something that will give your own hair color back, without having to dye it. And it works only if you have dark hair of your own. If I will go to a store, I will try to check out the whole name of Swarchkopf!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Nov 9, 2005)

Yea i have always done my hair myself or a friend will color it for me. I had stopped doing that, i just wanted to have my natural hair color only to discover that i have alot of white hair. :icon_sad:


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I don`t know if you`re going bald or so. But if you`re not, then maybe it`s a little comfort that you only have grey hair, I know not fun either, but at least you still have your hair. I hope you are feeling better right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Nov 10, 2005)

i agree with Angel


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello,

Try Bigen, it is a henna(vegetable) product. It is permanent haircoloring that can be purchased at most beauty supply stores, lately I've seen it a CVS. Do not use the black, it will look harsh.


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't think we have anything here in the US by that name, does it work though? I've been trying to read up on something called "sancho" it's a type of pepper that they say Japanese eat to not get gray hair and they say it works!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello,

I reside in the DC metro area and let me tell you that Bigen is available nationwide. Just google the name, or try their website. It is a vegetable powder that comes in a small box with an asian women pictured. Inside you will find a very small bottle of powder. This small amount of product goes a long way. I have thick hair and must use two boxes for total head coverage. I believe that it is currently $3.99-$4.99 a box.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes i agree you can also use bigen. I have used it myself and it is very easy to use and less harmfull for your hair then normal hair dye. Also speerritual is right about not using black, cuz your hair will be so black and it will look like you have blue-black hair.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 14, 2005)

Do you mean the amla powder or the swarchkopf? And i don`t think that eating will cuz any harm, so you can always try that and see if it will work.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 15, 2005)

Asian people must be doing something right... because they are hardly overweight, seem to age more slowly, and look great even in old age! Just goes to show how different the US is, and how all of our processed things are bad for us... but we still love em' anyway lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 15, 2005)

AMEN SISTA!! Seriously, my aunt is Korean and she still looks the same as she did 15 years ago and she is in her 40's.


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Eating the sancho peppers.....I don't think I'd like to eat that powder!LOL I'm going to try to find that type of pepper at a specialized market since they say it's supposed to stop hair from graying and even reverse it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmm... interesting! Are they spicy? :icon_wink


----------



## qristeele (Dec 1, 2005)

I have problems with premature greying too. I hate it when I tie a half ponytail and you can see some strands of silver in my hair. :icon_sad:

So far, what I've been doing to salvage the situation is just by having my hair professionally colored.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 2, 2005)

Unfortunately... there isn't much other option --- Mother Nature has an evil side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tashbash (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm 24 and have the same problem! What's the deal????


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 2, 2005)

Genetics mostly... and stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus - brunettes show it easier than blondes.


----------



## tashbash (Dec 3, 2005)

Oooh yea, I can definately understand the stress thing!! I am a stay at home mom after all!:icon_wink


----------



## dancar3 (Dec 3, 2005)

In between my trips to the salon, I use something called ColorMark to help hide the gray. It comes in a mascara looking bottle with an applicator to apply to the hairline and part and comes in 12 different shades. It stays in until you shampoo and it costs $19.95 plus shipping. I used to use one of those color crayons from Sallys but this is so much easier.


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 3, 2005)

According to Andre Walker, he uses Bigen on Oprah's hair. I use this product too, because you can color a lot more frequently if you have to. Sometimes Black hair dyes can fade if you use gels and heavy hair slick pomades (like Let's Jam). Sometimes I only have to touch up my edges. I like Garnier Fructis hair color when I need a hard true black, when I wear my hair in an updo, or for when I'm presenting in a fashion show. That patent leather shiny black looks good on AA skin (see Mo'Nique on her T.V. show the Parkers, who used a heavy black all the time) for great shine!.


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah it sucks going grey early makes you feel like an old lady. i found my first grey hair when i was 20 so far that's all i've seen. (26 now) but some people i know girls and guys with dark hair started getting greys as a teenager. my granny is almost all cherokee,70 yrs. old, her skin is so smooth and soft (not wrinkly)and only a few grey. she also drinks nothing but water.but anyways you could probably use a demi permanent hair color (lasts through about 28 shampoos) see how it works. if it's just your roots may mom uses the root touch up to cover hers she gets dark blonde since it turns out darker and her hair is light brown.it's from nice n easy.you could try natural instincts for the demi permanent it says semi but really demi cause of how long it lasts.well good luck hun.


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

oh also i've read that people go grey from so many reasons lack of a vitamin genetics, stress on hair and of course age if you're older. but who knows. maybe one day they'll find out for sure what causes it which is probably a lot of things.like everything causing cancer.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a few grey hairs but so far I do not color my hair. I do get a Thermal Reconditioning once or twice a year. I'm wondering if when the time comes to cover my grey if the coloring will harm my hair and will I have to stop straightening it also....


----------

